# magnetic effects Hospital



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

:laughing: That's awesome. :thumbup:

-John


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

That was good.


----------



## zenayj (May 26, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Guess you don't need to anchor the conduit.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

The MRI sits on the floor above or what.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I was in an MRI room and forgot about my steel toe boots. Took a REAL wide step going up the ladder. 

What's even more fun is playing with aluminum in magnet's field. As seen here:


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok, this makes me want to link this video of this awful song but I'm not sure if I'll get banned, or repremanded due to language or extreme ignorance on their part..... well anyway here it goes. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvmvxAcT_Yc


----------



## Fate (Feb 21, 2011)

AWKrueger said:


> Ok, this makes me want to link this video of this awful song but I'm not sure if I'll get banned, or repremanded due to language or extreme ignorance on their part..... well anyway here it goes. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvmvxAcT_Yc


Foul language warning

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86A9V4jIn48&feature=youtube_gdata_player

:laughing:


----------

